# What team do you despise most and why?



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Alright I'm bored and I think this could get some action. When you're watching a game, what team do you find yourself routing AGAINST the most, even though your team might not be playing in that particular game, and why?

1.) Marquette (no explanation needed)
2.) Michigan (I hate this team in football and it seems that it's carried over in basketball, I just can't route for them)
3.) Kansas (I know there are quite a few fans on this board who support Kansas and it's nothing personal. It goes back to when Bill Self was the coach at Illinois, and outside of Wisconsin and the Big Ten, this is the team I route against the most.)

Just for fun guys...don't be afraid to say Wisconsin is a team you hate


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

1. Iowa (ewww.. not just because the other day either.. I've always despised those people)
2. Wisconsin (but I respect Ryan and his teams)
3. Kansas (no comment)


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

1. USC
2. Duke
3. Arizona/Stanford (tie)


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Duke
Arizona (but not as much since Charles "Salim" Stoudamire is gone)
Washington


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Washington Huskies....I hate their cocky fans and Romar annoys the hell out of me with his arrogance towards recruiting....although he is good at acting like he's classy on the exterior....


----------



## gony4983 (Oct 31, 2003)

Xavier
Maryland (I hate them less now that we beat them every year)
Duke (ugh, who could like them)

(And Georgetown if they'd grow some and play us)


----------



## Sammysummer (Jan 6, 2006)

Duke definitely. 
No one else really, just Duke, being from Maryland they are a natural enemy.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1-Missouri Enough Said. Unlike Missouri fans hate Kansas, I feel Kansas fans has respect for Missouri/

2-Kansas State. In state Rivarly. Unlike KU/MU Rivarly, both fans respect both schools, and I know there are some KSU fans from the state of Kansas root for KU basketball

3-North Carolina. Used to be a fan, now dispise them Obivous reasons why

4-Duke. Spankees of College bal

5-Wisconsin. Just b/c Apelman42 hates Kansas. Just kidding, I have no ill against the Badgers

5-Kentucky. Just b/c


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> Washington Huskies....I hate their cocky fans and Romar annoys the hell out of me with his arrogance towards recruiting....although he is good at acting like he's classy on the exterior....


Lol, now that you say that I really don't like Washington either. I remember in the Gonzaga/Washington game this year that Romar got all hot because one of the refs made a bad call. So one of his assistants tried to stop him from freaking out and Romar freaked out at his assistant. From than on I wanted the Zags to win that game.

It's just little things like that that can make you dislike a team, ya know? I shouldn't dislike the Huskies for that reason but I do. Must just be the college basketball atmosphere.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

gony4983 said:


> Xavier
> Maryland (I hate them less now that we beat them every year)
> Duke (ugh, who could like them)
> 
> (And Georgetown if they'd grow some and play us)


Hey gony, is Xavier/GW the biggest rivalry in the A10? By biggest I mean like most historic and features one of the best A10 conference games every year. Kinda like Duke/Carolina. If not, what is the biggest rivalry game in the A10 year in and year out?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Well it looks like Duke is the clear front-runner for being the most hated team. I'm not sure I understand why everyone hates Duke. Is it the publicity? Dick Vitale? Coach K? The players? The fans? I think the whole organization has class so therefore I find it hard to not like them. However UW never has played a game against Duke...that could be the reason.


----------



## wightnoiser (Oct 29, 2003)

Duke

Reason 1: Phony *** Cameron Crazies (Crazies pre-cheersheets were cool though)
Reason 2: Guys like Ratface, Wojo, Battier, Collins, Laettner, Duhon, Shav, Redick


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

wightnoiser said:


> Duke
> 
> Reason 1: Phony *** Cameron Crazies (Crazies pre-cheersheets were cool though)


I don't know what this means.



wightnoiser said:


> Reason 2: Guys like Ratface, Wojo, Battier, Collins, Laettner, Duhon, Shav, Redick


Nice touch adding Battier to maybe avoid these accusations, but I'll make'em. Is it because they're (minus Battier) white and good?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I love it that everyone hates Duke.It's an admission of inferiority.Since there aren't any teams I should be jealous of I can just laugh at the whole thing.I like Duke because they always play hard and they almost always play good defense.I hate teams that don't play hard and play bad defense.If we play hard and get beat that's just the way it goes.If we play hard and people hate us that's not really my concern.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

kansasalumn said:


> 1-Missouri Enough Said. Unlike Missouri fans hate Kansas, I feel Kansas fans has respect for Missouri/


So you despise Missouri, but you don't hate Missouri? What?

Kansas fans respect Missouri??? :laugh: :laugh: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

What alternate universe are you living in?



My list:

Kansas
Maryland
UNC
Wake


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Neglected to post my list:

1. NC State
2. Wake
3. VT
4. Florida
5. Maryland


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Diable said:


> I love it that everyone hates Duke.It's an admission of inferiority.Since there aren't any teams I should be jealous of I can just laugh at the whole thing.I like Duke because they always play hard and they almost always play good defense.I hate teams that don't play hard and play bad defense.If we play hard and get beat that's just the way it goes.If we play hard and people hate us that's not really my concern.


My dad use to tell me that you know a team has made it big when fans all across the country have hatred towards them for no apparent reason...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I love everybody. The vast legions of "ABCers (thats anybody but carolina for you not-as-smart folk" included.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Still boastin' about being Big 10 Champs last year huh? How'd you like it this year when Illinois came into the Dean Dome and beat 'em Heinz?

I forgot, UNC is another team that I find hard to like. A lot because I can't stand Roy. Guy calls Wisconsin basketball "not basketball".


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

I hate Duke cuz it seems the whole nation just rides them all year long every year. I asked my roomate freshman year why he liked Duke and he said it was because "they won last year." Okay. I hate Redick. I hate Langdon. I hate Laettner. I hate Danny Ferry for refusing to play. And I especially hate Coach K and Vitale.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Maybe all this anger is an expression of some inner doubt and self loathing.Perhaps we start out by talking about your feelings for your mother.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

why do i hate duke? One word - ESPN. If Coach K > John Wooden, then i'm the greatest basketball player in the world.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Who in the world said he was better than John Wooden?!?!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TM said:


> I don't know what this means.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice touch adding Battier to maybe avoid these accusations, but I'll make'em. Is it because they're (minus Battier) white and good?


Scratch the good part. He included Shav


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

TM said:


> Who in the world said he was better than John Wooden?!?!


Extremely
Stupid
Packed
Network


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

who on ESPN




JN said:


> Scratch the good part. He included Shav


 :biggrin:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I never heard anyone saying Coach K is better than the Wizard,but you often hear Vitale or others say that what Coach K has accomplished is more impressive because of the parity of today's game.In Wooden's era the second or third best team in the country would often lose the ACC championship game and not even get into the tournament.There really weren't many teams which were able to compete with UCLA's talent either.It took a really great NC State team led by David Thompson to end their streak about ten miles from where I am sitting right now.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> Nice touch adding Battier to maybe avoid these accusations, but I'll make'em. Is it because they're (minus Battier) white and good?


duhon?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he wasn't white???


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> he wasn't white???


Are you serious?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

are you?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

You know that Chris Duhon is black, right? He's on the Bulls if you want to check his bio.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

i got the joke. It wasnt very funny though.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Call me dumb, but what was the joke?


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

um
duke
wisconson
nc state
maryland (only for gambling reasons)


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Duke 
-like the Yankees, Lakers, Cowboys, etc. They just have such a following of annoying fans that like them because they win all the time. Also, some of their players are just plain frustrating to watch. 

Syracuse
-I hate everything about Syracuse right down to all the players that came out of the school. The only player from Cuse I do like: Lawrence Moten baby.

Ohio State
-simply based on football


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> Call me dumb, but what was the joke?


uhm, well now that he hasnt said anything im thinking maybe i just made up the joke in my mind. Either way, not a very funny joke.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Duke
Ohio State
Cal
Texas AM
Iowa
Missouri


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

DaBruins said:


> Either way, not a very funny joke.


a joke?

apelman42, I'm a Duke fan. I know what ethnicity their players are.

I missed Duhon on that guys list. I'm human. Forgive me.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

After last night , I am building a healthy hate for UConn especially superpunktrash Marcus Williams. What an ***.

Rudy Gay can also be quite cocky out there... especially after dunk. Maybe you should flex, when you hit a few jumpshots, you fi'in underachiever. You are an overrated bum or an extreme waste of talent... one or the other. You are playung in a system that allows its stars to really dominate... you are not.

I don't know if Ed Nelson is still alive, but I did not see him last night. What a fatass.

Fellow Torontonian Denham Brown is an idiot- two reaching fouls when you are up eight when there is about 25 second left.... smart

Rashad Anderson. I'd respect the guy but he is too ugly. Same for Josh Boone..

Jim Calhoun says AJ Price is his best player right now. maybe the best thief on the team. Regret selling him out for Williams now?

And for the team ... as great as a performnace they had... there performance in the last 10 minutes last night shows what type of team they reallyare and will be come tourney time... losers (out before the elite eight). They were absolutely dumb in the last two minutes last night.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> a joke?
> 
> apelman42, I'm a Duke fan. I know what ethnicity their players are.
> 
> I missed Duhon on that guys list. I'm human. Forgive me.


I didn't mean to be harsh on you man but I didn't know what was going on. I thought you were being serious about Duhon being white but I misunderstood. My bad.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> After last night , I am building a healthy hate for UConn especially superpunktrash Marcus Williams. What an ***.
> 
> Rudy Gay can also be quite cocky out there... especially after dunk. Maybe you should flex, when you hit a few jumpshots, you fi'in underachiever. You are an overrated bum or an extreme waste of talent... one or the other. You are playung in a system that allows its stars to really dominate... you are not.
> 
> ...


This is the kind of hatred and despise I was looking for.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

I dont care about teams enough to hate/despise them.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

duke because im bitter
OU and Texas A&M just because
Texas Tech because i dont like knight
Gonzaga, but not the team or the school, but because every time i hear cinderella associated with sports, a little part of me dies.



on a side note, how many years in a row can you be a cinderella story?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> on a side note, how many years in a row can you be a cinderella story?


I'm not sure what your reading/watching.....but Gonzaga hasn't been called a cinderella for a couple years now....Mainstream media has pretty much accepted out mainstay in the top 10 year in and year out...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Congrats on cracking the top 10 for the past few years. I mean, if you can't get to the Sweet 16 that's the next best thing right?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:laugh: Nim.. Pretty funny!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Congrats on cracking the top 10 for the past few years. I mean, if you can't get to the Sweet 16 that's the next best thing right?


Come back and talk to me once you can beat North Dakota St.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm not sure what your reading/watching.....but Gonzaga hasn't been called a cinderella for a couple years now....Mainstream media has pretty much accepted out mainstay in the top 10 year in and year out...


i didnt really watch the tournament at all last year, but i do remember specifically 2 years ago i heard it said a few times. there were a cinderella story for a few years running. it didnt really make much sense to me after one. either way, i can never forget. i like the actual school and the team, but i will never root for them and i will hope they lose just on the off chance someone tries to revive it. or maybe 2 years ago they were officially resigning the "cinderella story," but it was still used way too much and it was all gonzaga's fault. either way though, 4 years as a cinderella story was too long.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Don't diss Shavlik hater! I am a 76er fan, and he's doing just fine!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

In no particular order:

Wisconsin
Duke
Iowa


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

Let's see...
1)Duke
2)Duke
3)Duke
and then probably
4)Duke
Hate the name, hate the Vitale garbage, hate the Coach K manlove, hate Laettner, hate Battier (not really, just the way he was so incredibly overrated in college), hate Redick, hate Shavlik (again not really, just the fact that I was bombarded with the name of such a mediocre player), hate the bs that comes out of the media year after year that because of Duke's high academic standards the DOOKIES (ugh--worst nickname ever) have a recruiting disadvantage (yeah, like the players all have 1400 SATs), hate the Cameron Crazies, hate the floor-slapping, hate the "we play the right way" swagger, hate the unis, hate the TV coverage.

There are non-Duke teams that I _dislike_, but by comparison they're barely worth mention.

I actually like Grant Hill and Elton Brand.


----------



## cuse_man (Jan 26, 2006)

1. Duke - best team to hate....most "hateable" players :biggrin: 
2. Kansas - talk about always over-rated...uhmm yeaaa :clap: 
3. Wisconsin - No comment :curse: 
4. Kentucky - i could tolerate them in the pitino years

5. MSU - davis.... :clown:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I like all of Dukes players a lot.....but the only thing that bothers me with them is how everybody is constantly riding their jock like their the greatest thing since sliced bread...

Coach K. is a very respectable guy though ....a great embassador for college hoops...


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

1)Duke
2)Kentucky

Don't like those 2 teams,


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I HATE Duke 
I HATE Louisville

Indiana and UNC I simply don't like. Along with Tennessee. And Kentucky's other rivals.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

I disagree with hating teams. To me, every team plays an important part of the great drama that is college hoops. I prefer to watch everything happen as a hole as a great story between schools and players with battles recruiting and on and off the court. The schools and players that spark the most emotion are often the best actors. The media and the fans play another role as well.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

the reason why Duke is so despisable???? They get ALL the freakin calls. Referee Bias has already saved them 1 guaranteed loss and 1 potential loss IMO. There is no way those calls were even close.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

1. Duke..Read all of the Above

2. Indiana :curse: :curse: 

3. Miami..because of football

4. MSU

5. UConn..I respect Uconn but hate when syracuse has to play them


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

DaBruins said:


> the reason why Duke is so despisable???? They get ALL the freakin calls. Referee Bias has already saved them 1 guaranteed loss and 1 potential loss IMO. There is no way those calls were even close.


Nice how the people complaining about those blown end of game calls are conveniently forgetting the poor officiating for BOTH teams throughout the game.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TM said:


> Nice how the people complaining about those blown end of game calls are conveniently forgetting the poor officiating for BOTH teams throughout the game.


i think it's pretty hard to deny that duke gets more calls than the teams they play against.

yes, sometimes there is poor officiating sometimes, but duke usually gets the better end. that's part of the reason they regularly make more free throws than their opponents attempt.


----------



## Thuloid (May 12, 2004)

Oh, I feel I should elaborate on my Coach K hate. Great coach, but overpraised. Olympic coach with D'Antoni as _assistant_? Please. 

As far as the "ambassador of the game" garbage, every coach and player is an "ambassador". Nothing special about Coach K in this. Kryzewchisrenivwski isn't some unique, basketball-transcending "leader of men", and he doesn't pull people into the game who otherwise wouldn't watch it. He also seems to get off on that praise a little much (can't stand his commercial). Combine that with how the media go out of their way to make him a hero and cover for some of his less likeable traits (honestly--a lot of Bob Knight in him, isn't there?), and I think it's perfectly fair to cheer against the guy. Everybody has flaws, that's fine. I don't want any fake saints forced on me, though, and K is exhibit A of that in college basketball.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Thank you for the :soapbox:, Thuloid


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

TM said:


> Nice how the people complaining about those blown end of game calls are conveniently forgetting the poor officiating for BOTH teams throughout the game.


no we're not forgetting. We're also not forgetting how this always happens to Duke, ie. Maryland fans being raged at the BS calls given to jason williams a few years back when Duke made a big comeback against Maryland and the refs just would not call Williams for a foul b/c he was in foul trouble.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Ever since the Christian Laettner head stomping incident of '92 Duke has been #1 on my Dookie list. Beating UK on the last second miracle didn't help either...


----------

